
Design I/O’s “Mimic” – Putting emotional machines within arm’s reach - germinalphrase
http://www.creativeapplications.net/openframeworks/design-ios-mimic-putting-emotional-machines-within-arms-reach/
======
whatnotests
Do we really want emotional machines?

I'd much rather have logical machines which can be understood.

